# November 1



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I think this is the appropriate thread for this sentiment.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

grin keep brainstorming charlie brown, keep brainstorming.. now is the time to be thinking of what you can do for next year


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You got it, I'm relieved that it was another successful Halloween night, a terrific October, But just like every single year, I'm just SAD! I always feel like a piece of me is missing now. Thank you October, for the wonder and magic of what you are and what you bring. And, my friend, I will MISS you and be awaiting your arrival next year, just like always, when I once again will feel truly ALIVE!


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch (Aug 23, 2015)

My God, it's my first Halloween. I've never experimented such sadness post something.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm too sore and tired to be sad, so I'm going to sit back with some mimosas and snacks, and watch old horror movies all day:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Still lots to clean up and put away. Then some needed rest.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Every inch of my body aches, but I couldn't be happier. I'm still riding the incredible high from last night's festivities.

That will wear off, of course, as soon as I go out to the garage to start putting everything away...


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Already been packing stuff up & have made enough trips upstairs to add to my cardio workout from this morning.....lol


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

I did just a few things at my house this year, but it was my first year in the new house so I had to get a feel for the neighborhood. Everyone seems extremely receptive towards home haunts and they even have a house decorating competition, so my brain is running in overdrive now, working on ideas for next year!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Everything is packed away.
And now starting the long wait till next Halloween.


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

Managed to pack it all up from the front garden by lunchtime - saying that though its all stacked in the garage, it will have to wait a couple of weeks to be fully packed away, we had a great time and its going to be hard to beat it next year, might have to do a full walk through tunnel, not sure if the locals are ready for that here in Australia.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Will be working to widdle that halloween hot mess that has taken over my living room & dining room this week. With hubby away at camp, I can start to working on it right after I pour a glass of wine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Death's Door said:


> I can start to working on it right after I pour a glass of wine.


I like the way you think


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well I didn't have much to put away this year. What I did have out got drenched in the rains that we had over the weekend! And I mean RAINS!!!!! Hadn't rained all day on Halloween, but right at 5pm, it DUMPED AND I MEAN DUMPED!!!!

Kept raining like that until around 9:30 that night. Pretty much cancelled any trick or treeter's that would come out. But again.....this is Oregon and we had some die hards that braved the rain. I had a total of 27 kids show up and that was really more than I expected that would be out.

Everything is drying out now and I really guess I can't complain because of all this wildfires we had this past spring and summer the rain is really a welcome sight! I just wish it could have held off for a few more hours though!

Oh well.....on to next year!
*_


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We had the haunt broken down, hauled to storage and packed away before dark yesterday. Took down the fence and columns today and put everything NEATLY back into the garage. Love to get it all packed away nice and tidy. Doing the inside tonight and then it will be gone until next year. I'm not sad and as mentioned still riding the wave from Saturday night. A perfect Halloween! Already have our theme for next year and lewlew and I will be meeting after a few weeks to start laying it out on paper.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

hahahha.. november 1


----------

